# Recommendation for HCC Summer Mnt dest?



## WhiteSand (Nov 17, 2007)

We are planning a summer trip out West with a week of camping with the kids followed by a week at one of the HCC properties in Colorado or possiblly at Deer Valley. Do any of the other HCC members have recommendations on the best HCC properties for summer trips?  We don't golf much. We are interested in hiking, rafting, biking, swimming and lounging around.  I'd appreciate any input


----------



## oldkey (Nov 17, 2007)

*We like Keystone*

We drove this last summer from Minneapolis with the Explorer loaded and really enjoyed all the trails and fishing (Snake River). If true privacy and space matters, the Breckenridge Lodge can't be beat.

We're really partial to Summitt County.


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 17, 2007)

Steamboat has an excellent small town atmosphere and the lake above it is picturesque.  There is ample camping there, rental boats, etc...  The HCC unit, located on the ski mountain would provide you excellent access to the mountain for summer activities.  The gondola runs during the summer and provides an excellent vertical advantage for long hikes and bike rides down the mountain.  The town also has hot springs pool for swimming which is a treat.  The yampa swings through there and provides great fishing too.  Whitewater rafting may be difficult in many parts of the state during certain times given the water run off from the mountains.  Steamboat though gets into the tubing quite a bit which is fun.

I'd also consider Copper Mountain.  A paid shuttle will take you to the top of Vail pass where you can ride all the way downhill into Copper and into Frisco on a paved path.  Of course, from anywhere in summit you can do this.

The town of Breckenridge is by far the most beautiful.  The lodge feels private but is actually right in town.  The golf course unit is very nice as well and located in an area that provides direct trail access too.  There are many excellent hiking and biking trails throughout the area, particularly to the south of town.  An abosulte must is Lower Mohawk Lake & Continental Falls.  Bring your camera, plenty of water and start early as it takes about two hours to make the upper lake at a reasonable strolling pace.

Just to the east of Keystone there is a lot of nice hiking trails.  My favorite thus far is Chihuahua Gulch.  Get an early start and pack in your lunch and enjoy the sut hitting the divide around 10:30-11:00.

Both of these trails described go above timberline so make sure to adjust to the altitude before partaking.

Near Grand Junction in the western part of the state is a large area that has hundreds of lakes - Grand Mesa.  Camping abounds everywhere from full service cabins to roughing it in the woods.  Fishing is excellent and so is trail seeking throughout the entire area which adjoins national lands.

In any case, Summit County is probably the best area for a HCC unit and you can't go wrong with any of them.  Again, I think Grand Mesa provides excellent camping opportunties as well.

Also check the links for other trails in the area at the bottom of this page. http://www.summitcountyexplorer.com/HIKES/Mohawk Lake - Hiking Trail.htm 

Grand mesa:  http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/gmug/

More info for Grand Junction/Grand Mesa area:  http://www.visitgrandjunction.com/global/thingstodo.cfm


----------



## travelguy (Nov 18, 2007)

WhiteSand,

Here are two previous posts that give additional property information and may help with your decision:

High Country Club Colorado Property Tour

High country Club Breckenridge "Lodge" Property Review


----------



## WhiteSand (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice and info!  Very helpful as we try to figure out where to go and what to do!  I really appreciate it-


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 18, 2007)

Deer Valley is very Quiet during the summer


----------

